
History of software engineering - varbhat
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_software_engineering
======
coldcode
I would argue there is no such thing as software engineering. To me
engineering has to live in the real world, i.e. gravity, wind, temperature,
material properties, water, etc. Software exists in a world we create, while
it may interact with the real world, and may run on hardware (perhaps several
levels down) it is not truly affected by the real world properties.

But being programmers, we will argue all sides.

~~~
Kinrany
I'd say that information theory is our physics. The worlds we create are still
constrained by math.

------
whoisthemachine
The lack of citation in this article perfectly mirrors the chaos and growth
still required in software engineering.

------
nintendo1889
"lightweight methodologies" akin to light warfare. bullshit.

